# Gopro mount advice



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

So I just got the gopro hero 3 silver and I've been thinking of how to mount it. 

The helmet mount I don't like because of trees and somersaults. 

The board mount is too low for powder days. 

The chest strap is cool, but that would aim sideways. 

I'm thinking a mid thigh mount would be best. 

Anyone have any insight on this mount, pros or cons? 

Any other suggestions welcome too. 

Thanks and merry Christmas.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> So I just got the gopro hero 3 silver and I've been thinking of how to mount it.
> 
> The helmet mount I don't like because of trees and somersaults.
> 
> ...


The reason why the helmet mount is the best is because the camera is generally looking where you're looking. On your thigh, you're going to see the mountain wildly whipping around as you make turns, or you'll just see the side as you slow down. You can always put a mount on your board and only use it when pow isn't deep, but snowboards tend to vibrate a lot, even stiff ones. The chest doesn't HAVE to look to the side...you can angle the camera, but again, you're going get seasick watching your vids, as you'll see every turn magnified. That's why most people where them on their helmets (sorry Torpedo, god of all things cool). You're more likely to record where you're actually going, not the moves your body is making. 

The other option, of course, is to mount it on a pole. Won't help with the trees or somersaults, but you'll get an interesting perspective (I've never tried it, because I don't like having a long pointy thing in my hand as I'm bombing down the mountain.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Well shit. I really want to use this thing but I just don't like the idea of helmet mount. 

Watched a board mount and it looked good, but it was groomer riding. 

Now that I think about it helmet mount wouldn't be pegged to the tip of your board either, cause the head naturally isn't tipped straight forward. 

Seems like a much easier deal for skiers. H,mmmm, thoughts??


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Well shit. I really want to use this thing but I just don't like the idea of helmet mount.
> 
> Watched a board mount and it looked good, but it was groomer riding.
> 
> ...


The GoPro comes with several different mounts. Straps (for helmet and chest), permanent adhesives (curved and flat for surfboards/snowboards and helmets), plus handle bar mounts, arm straps, etc. And the helmet mount pivots, it doesn't just point straight forward. You can easily point it down so it is tracking right in front of you. With the wide-angle lens setting (there are several settings), you'll get the whole mountain. There is a reason why virtually all of the video you see, GoPro or the others, is either a pole mount or a helmet mount; every other part of your body is moving all over the place. The board, too. Ideally, if you have the money, you get a couple of them and mount one to your board, one to you helmet and one to a pole. Then edit them all together when you're home wondering where your $900 went.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol... One cam is enough. Just want to set it and forget it. Edit it later. I don't see how a static helmet cam works on a snowboarder when the head is turning so drastically. 

Seems like a board mount or lower leg mount would be more static and orientated the right direction no matter what the upper body is doing. 

I figure it's trial and error, which a lot of people on here should have experience with. 

You're right on the helmet mount though, that's all I ever see a side from the pole mount.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Lol... One cam is enough. Just want to set it and forget it. Edit it later. I don't see how a static helmet cam works on a snowboarder when the head is turning so drastically.
> 
> Seems like a board mount or lower leg mount would be more static and orientated the right direction no matter what the upper body is doing.
> 
> ...


The head ISN'T turning so drastically. You should generally be watching where you're going, which means you'll be getting steadier video. Think of how much you whip the board around in turns, etc. On steeps you get sick watching it...hop turn, see the trees on the left, hop turn, see the trees on your left. You'd get whiplash just watching it...but your head tends to be looking where you are going (or about to go). Your hips and legs and the board are turning all over the place, though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have a Contour rather than a GoPro, but the idea is the same. I mount mine on my helmet sometimes, plus I have a frankenpole. The head-mount is ideal for filming someone else while you're following them down the slope, because the viewpoint follows where you're looking. One problem with snowboarders though is that your head isn't necessarily totally vertical. With the Contour you can rotate the lens to compensate. Not sure what you'd do with the GoPro.

The Pole mount allows you to see what you're doing, either from the front or the back. But it throws you off a bit until you get used to it, and you can't really do things like spins off jumps.

Ideally the best place for a cam if you want to record yourself, is on a pole in the hands of a friend or on the helmet of a friend.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're going to film someone else the pole out in front and above is good, but the best thing really is to just hold it in your hand and point it at someone like ironman's blaster thingie...

if you're filming yourself and you don't ride like xavier or jj or trice or whoeverthefuck is way better than most of us the only real useable, watchable footage is from a pole mount. period.

and you absolutely CAN spin off jumps with a pole mount.. i don't know where that's coming from...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Was hoping to film the run as I see it, so that would be board mount, helmet mount, or leg mount. Starting to sound like a PITA. 

It would be alright if the cam just ran all the time and you didn't have to fuck with it unless you wanted to pull footage that was worth pulling. 

Maybe I'll get some skis and face forward all day. .....


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I always thought the pole vidoes of your face/body are kind of dumb, you can't really see anything / admire the terrain


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Was hoping to film the run as I see it, so that would be board mount, helmet mount, or leg mount. Starting to sound like a PITA.
> 
> It would be alright if the cam just ran all the time and you didn't have to fuck with it unless you wanted to pull footage that was worth pulling.
> 
> Maybe I'll get some skis and face forward all day. .....


That all you do. Turn it on, snap it to your helmet. There is ONE button...click it, it starts recording. With a good SD card, it will record for hours. Click once to start, click once to stop. Nothing else to do, no PITA. People are making way too much a big deal about it. I'll just repeat, though, think of all the rapid motion and vibration your board goes through. Think of all the movements your leg is making. That is why the helmet mount is best...it essentially just looks where you're looking, and you'll get much smoother POV video. If you want to watch YOURSELF riding, mount it on your board and point it back up at you instead of pointing it forward. Again, no PITA, just click once and it starts recording. No big deal.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

With helmet mount thoug, isn't that getting in the way when ducking in the trees? I do some good summersaults throughout the day, seems like that would be an issue also. 

I already have dents in my helmet from the trees. Seems like when I'm trying to duck just enough to make the tree I'm naturally only accounting for my head and skimming the helmet. The camera would clothesline me!! 

It's an REI thing so I can take it back whenever. 

And I too never got the point of filming with a pole,,,


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> With helmet mount thoug, isn't that getting in the way when ducking in the trees? I do some good summersaults throughout the day, seems like that would be an issue also.
> 
> I already have dents in my helmet from the trees. Seems like when I'm trying to duck just enough to make the tree I'm naturally only accounting for my head and skimming the helmet. The camera would clothesline me!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you're in tight trees and you're skimming branches that much, then I could see it being an issue if you mount it to the top of your helmet. Someone has to make a camera that's built in your goggles! If Zeal hasn't done it already...they already have goggles with a heads up GPS display and run tracker.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya, as much as I want to really like that thing I don't see myself using it past day 2 or 3. 

I've been complaining about getting simpler and simpler not adding shit to make gearing up and riding more complicated. 

Goggles would be sweet. Gotta wear them already, all the time. Just hit record and grab the good shit when it happens. A side front that forget about the camera and ride. No ducking, adjusting , wiping the lens, etc..... 

Thanks for the backs and forth all...... Helped me make my mind up.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not just for boarding though
Hiking, cliff jumping
list goes on
I always pull my phone out to take pics, won't have to do that now it'll be nice


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jml22 said:


> It's not just for boarding though
> Hiking, cliff jumping
> list goes on
> I always pull my phone out to take pics, won't have to do that now it'll be nice


And don't forget, it's also waterproof down to 180'. Though mine's never been past 10'. I also have my iPhone in a Lifeproof housing, which is waterproof down to 7'. It's good for wet snow or rain days, and the occasional drop in a puddle. Or taking pictures snorkeling. Can't really make phone calls underwater (though they do make waterproof headphones for it).


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

jml22 said:


> It's not just for boarding though
> Hiking, cliff jumping
> list goes on
> I always pull my phone out to take pics, won't have to do that now it'll be nice


Ya man, enjoy it. If it works for you you can make some awesome vids. 

Headboard mount also ...... :thumbsup: gonna test that shit before it goes back to the store. :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've run a binding mount, cool for one run but then you get sea sick from the slope angle changing drastically every couple seconds.

I've run head mounts and they're cool but you don't really admire the view or the run, it looks nothing like what it actually looks like to the riders eyes. Looks much slower and less steep... :dunno:

The best videos I've seen for showing yourself do seem to be the pole mounts, although I too wouldn't want to carry one around all the time. The helmet works decent for following somebody but if I get a camera again I'll change the lens to a narrow angle instead of the wide shit fishbowl look.

I honestly got pretty bored of the "action cam" concept. It was fun for a bit but the footage isn't that useful. I've got a couple videos now that are fun to watch every once in a while I guess.

I'm going to be riding in a few weeks with a group that will have proper cameras out for video and stills, can't wait to see the results! :yahoo:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate the fisheye edge effect with a passion


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I've run a binding mount, cool for one run but then you get sea sick from the slope angle changing drastically every couple seconds.
> 
> I've run head mounts and they're cool but you don't really admire the view or the run, it looks nothing like what it actually looks like to the riders eyes. Looks much slower and less steep... :dunno:
> 
> ...


Enjoy the ride with the good cams..... Sounds like fun. Honestly when I really think about that's the only time a cam would be super fun. When you just get it or when it's a situation like yours coming up. 

Otherwise it would just kind of get boring. I could see having hours of vids I'd never watch. Fuck I've got thousands and thousands of pics I've looked at one time and will most likely never look at again. Thousands........


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> and you absolutely CAN spin off jumps with a pole mount.. i don't know where that's coming from...


Must require a lot of practice. Even 180s took some getting used to with the pole mount out there. Unless you're sticking it straight up during the spin?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jml22 said:


> I hate the fisheye edge effect with a passion


There are several different lens settings. The fisheye is just the default. The widescreen HD looks much better. I agree, the default fisheye makes everything looks less steep. I only use mine when I'm hitting a new location or for underwater or when I just want to be able to mount the cam someplace and operate via remote.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got the GoPro Black for Christmas, and am eyeing this helmet front mount. I actually just got a new helmet this year since the one I used the 2 seasons previously was all scratched up from tree branches. It was a matte white Bern Watts, but turned more of a brown tiger camo after just a handful of days lol.

I'm thinking this front mount might be less obtrusive and less likely to get caught/damaged/knocked off, not to mention eliminate that periscope/peacock look. Anybody tried it before?

Helmet Front Mount - GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

It looks like it hangs a bit low. Also looks like no place to put your goggles. On the flip side it looks like the best helmet mount I've seen. 

Edit -- I thought that helmet came as a whole, now I see it's just a mount for any helmet. 

I really want to like this thing because well, I'm just a digital toy whore.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good point about having nowhere to put your goggles when you take them off your face...hadn't thought about that one. Then again, it won't be an issue when you have the camera off, since the adhesive mount itself is very low profile, no different than the top one you're using now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'm thinking this front mount might be less obtrusive and less likely to get caught/damaged/knocked off, not to mention eliminate that periscope/peacock look. Anybody tried it before?


You won't be able to put your goggles up. That might not matter much to you, but just pointing it out.

Edit: crap, looks like I'm a me-too.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a chest mount snowboard clip. Not that bad IMO. 


snowboarding heavenly with chest mount gopro - YouTube


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

That's why I got a Contour


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> That's why I got a Contour


Sure the Contour has a less awkward shape, has GPS, and best of all is from a local co. and I could've gotten any of their models for super cheap. However I've demoed it and GoPro is better at what matters--picture/sound quality. The GoPro has always been a bit better when comparing previous models head to head and the Hero3 Black edition continues that domination. It's not even worth arguing. If anything, as an alternative to the GoPro, the new models from JVC & Sony are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't forget other uses besides snowboarding.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

When you mount your Contour on your helmet, do you have a problem with it coming off? I have gone through half-a-dozen mounts because one crash and the thing comes off.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

charles_r_cox said:


> When you mount your Contour on your helmet, do you have a problem with it coming off? I have gone through half-a-dozen mounts because one crash and the thing comes off.


Not so far. But I will make a leash that attaches directly to the helmet. Not to the mount. I was riding pow so crashes where uneventful. Or switch e to the goggle mount or top vent mount...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

charles_r_cox said:


> When you mount your Contour on your helmet, do you have a problem with it coming off? I have gone through half-a-dozen mounts because one crash and the thing comes off.


I've had it come of once, but the crash was impressive enough that I wasn't surprised.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

charles_r_cox said:


> When you mount your Contour on your helmet, do you have a problem with it coming off? I have gone through half-a-dozen mounts because one crash and the thing comes off.


Never, I even have a video when I got it caught when I was ducking under an avalanche warning rope at Fernie (it's not against the rules to duck them there, they put them down spines so people unfamiliar with the terrain don't get in over their heads). And you can see the rope catch under the camera, and then come back out.

Never lost a mount, but I attached it VERY securely. Cleaned the area with the alcohol wipe first, pressed in place, kept pressing, left to cure for 24 hr prior to boarding with it on...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I lost a Contour (never recovered) in the pow a couple yrs ago when it got caught on a rope and the whole mount came off. Worst part is it was a demo for a head to head comparison with another demoed GoPro Hero2, neither of which were mine. Sooo lucky the peeps at Contour were super cool about it.

I have this pic to remember it by lol


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

The front helmet mount isn't ideal if you have a brim. You'll need to set the mount back a little to clear it and that _might_ mean the mount integration isnt as good as it would have been depending on the helmet shape. 

It also might feel a little front heavy. But i didn't get to test it because I forget the Sd card on the one day I could have done


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I know the GP haters won't get this, but the Contour is pretty much the same size as the GP2 (the GP3 is even smaller). Not the same _dimensions,_ but the same size. Contour crammed their stuff into a tube shape. GP decided upon a rectangle, because they can then fit it with an LCD screen. I love the LCD screen. How does that work on the Contour? And does the Contour go down to 180' underwater? Just curious.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Shit.... I wasn't linking the contour with anything but I've seen those several times on people's helmets. They at least look so much more unobtrusive. 

What's so bad about them?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Shit.... I wasn't linking the contour with anything but I've seen those several times on people's helmets. They at least look so much more unobtrusive.
> 
> What's so bad about them?


Nothing "bad" about them. What that picture doesn't show you is the big plastic housing you need to put it in if you want the same functionality of the GoPro. Keep in mind, the GoPro is actually pretty small. Very small. Like the size of a box of matches. You can use it outside the plastic housing just like a regular camera. A little, tiny regular camera. It isn't until you put it in the waterproof plastic housing that it gets "big." Same with the Contour. That picture is totally misleading...the Contour is shown WITHOUT the waterproof housing, while the GP is shown WITH the housing. Apples to apples, the Contour is just as "obtrusive" as the GP. 

Here is a very positive review of the Contour. http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/05/contour-plus-2-review/ Read it objectively...what REALLY is the difference? The reviewer talks about how "cool" it looks. But you STILL have to blindly mess with buttons while the thing is strapped to your helmet. There is virtually no difference other than the shape. And the inferior specs. Access to the controls is very similar, resolutions are similar, prices are similar. So I guess it gets back to Torpedo's original post...it's all in how it looks. You're not "cool" if you have the Teletubby camera.

In my mind, you're not "cool" if you give a shit about whether or not people think you look "cool." Buy whatever works best for you, just as you'd do with your bindings, boots and boards. But just as you'd do with those pieces of equipment, check the specs. See how it fits your needs. Maybe the Contour is best, maybe the GoPro would offer more options. Maybe you could save $500 and just ride with someone who has already pissed away their money!

READ THE REVIEW at the link. Especially the last paragraph. The reviewer all but admits it's not as good as the GP, and it costs $100 more. Resolutions are more limited. It has clunky software. But hey...as long as it LOOKS cool!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

And for the love of god people.... the pole is not meant for you to video tape your face going down the mountain. Most useless/pointless video ever
Point it down the mountain so people can admire the terrain and conditions.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

jml22 said:


> And for the love of god people.... the pole is not meant for you to video tape your face going down the mountain. Most useless/pointless video ever
> Point it down the mountain so people can admire the terrain and conditions.


LOL..... :thumbsup: 

For the second time!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> In my mind, you're not "cool" if you give a shit about whether or not people think you look "cool." Buy whatever works best for you, just as you'd do with your bindings, boots and boards.


 I could give a shit about how the GP cams looks, it doesn't look bad IMO. It just looks like it gets in the way. 

Last year I bought some Diode bindings, discounted in the shop at our mountain. They had orange, that's it. No biggie..... 

This year I was looking for dual BOA boots and the DC status just happen to fit the bill. They're orange also. 

And wouldn't you know it..... the only decent color my Mt. Hardware jacket came in was orange.

I almost feel dumber walking around so color coordinated! But whatever....


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jml22 said:


> And for the love of god people.... the pole is not meant for you to video tape your face going down the mountain. Most useless/pointless video ever
> Point it down the mountain so people can admire the terrain and conditions.


This thread made me go back into my GoPro video vault. I don't care what any of you say, it was awesome. It was like an acid flashback. I saw the tops of the runs, the drop ins, or maybe even just on a greenie taking movies of my wife.

They're like baby pictures. Sure, no one else gives a shit, but you'll love looking at them a few years from now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I know the GP haters won't get this, but the Contour is pretty much the same size as the GP2 (the GP3 is even smaller). Not the same _dimensions,_ but the same size. Contour crammed their stuff into a tube shape. GP decided upon a rectangle, because they can then fit it with an LCD screen. I love the LCD screen. How does that work on the Contour? And does the Contour go down to 180' underwater? Just curious.


Same volume, sure. And a Ford Escape and a Aston Martin likely occupy the same volume of space too... :dunno:

What's the point of the LCD screen again? The contour has one switch. Slide on and it turns the camera on and starts recording, slide it back and it's off.

Remember the Contour Roam is waterproof WITHOUT the housing. It's only a small waterproof rating but I have used it for snorkelling, kayaking, and of course all weather snowboarding WITHOUT a case... Have you taken your Go Pro deeper than 10' down in the water?



surfinsnow said:


> In my mind, you're not "cool" if you give a shit about whether or not people think you look "cool."


There's form and function. Ideally you'd want the best of both worlds in one product. The GoPro CLEARLY is the underdog in the form category vs. all other helmet cam options I've seen. As you mentioned above function is similar. So what you're essentially saying is that you'd rather buy an ugly product that works the same? I'm not sure I get it.

I certainly put a lot of weight into the function side of my purchase decisions, but to suggest that it makes me somehow "not cool" to also consider form, I just don't understand. :question:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Same volume, sure. And a Ford Escape and a Aston Martin likely occupy the same volume of space too... :dunno:
> 
> What's the point of the LCD screen again? The contour has one switch. Slide on and it turns the camera on and starts recording, slide it back and it's off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've taken my GP beneath 10' feet. I just don't understand what you're on about. I said the function is "similar," not that the Contour is better. BOTH cameras require a button to make them work...so the Contour has the amazing SLIDE button on top...the GP has a CLICK button on top! Oh, wait...I think I wet myself! A slide button! That is AWESOME! I'll throw away my GP now so I can SLIDE to start my vid instead of CLICK! 

The fact is, the GP has better stats and options. Even within the underwater housing, I have an LCD screen to display the functions, even do playback while I'm doing kelp bong hits with the Little Mermaid. Again, why are you so determined to say the GP sucks? I could understand if you were talking about Burton or something...but this brand hatred is just silly.

Digest that for a moment.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> *I know the GP haters won't get this*, but the Contour is pretty much the same size as the GP2 (the GP3 is even smaller). Not the same _dimensions,_ but the same size. Contour crammed their stuff into a tube shape. GP decided upon a rectangle, because they can then fit it with an LCD screen. I love the LCD screen. How does that work on the Contour? And does the Contour go down to 180' underwater? Just curious.





surfinsnow said:


> I just don't understand what you're on about.
> 
> Again, why are you so determined to say the GP sucks? I could understand if you were talking about Burton or something...but this brand hatred is just silly.
> 
> Digest that for a moment.


I like Burton. And you said they were the same size, I'm merely responding to your posts. No GoPro hate from me! Some people liked driving dodge caravans in the '80s too!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Gizmodo review: http://us.gizmodo.com/5959046/gopro-hero-3-black-edition-review-one-badass-fixer-upper


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

If you *really* want to have a helmet view but still be able to "somersault" then sell the gopro and goggles and get these Zeal iON HD Camera Snow Goggles - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Just hit the best terrain on hood. Only time all day I thought about the gopro. I said verbatim 'this is the only time I'd want a cam on my helmet and if I had to hit the button it would ruin the moment'. 

Problem solved for me. I'm now looking for a Helmet with Bluetooth headphones and remote pause/volume.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> If you *really* want to have a helmet view but still be able to "somersault" then sell the gopro and goggles and get these Zeal iON HD Camera Snow Goggles - Free Shipping at REI.com


I joked about this upthread. I saw the new Zeal GPS goggles at Surf Expo in Orlando, and figured cam goggles were just a matter of time. I'm still "stuck" with my plain ol' SPPX gogs.


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

The ZealHD were definitely more convenient, but they were way over sized for my face. If you are also picky about image quality, you may prefer the GoPro still.

Otherwise, build quality was pretty awesome.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Nothing "bad" about them. What that picture doesn't show you is the big plastic housing you need to put it in if you want the same functionality of the GoPro. Keep in mind, the GoPro is actually pretty small. Very small. Like the size of a box of matches. You can use it outside the plastic housing just like a regular camera. A little, tiny regular camera. It isn't until you put it in the waterproof plastic housing that it gets "big." Same with the Contour. That picture is totally misleading...the Contour is shown WITHOUT the waterproof housing, while the GP is shown WITH the housing. Apples to apples, the Contour is just as "obtrusive" as the GP.
> 
> Here is a very positive review of the Contour.
> Contour+2 review: the best consumer helmet camera on the market Read it objectively...what REALLY is the difference? The reviewer talks about how "cool" it looks. But you STILL have to blindly mess with buttons while the thing is strapped to your helmet. There is virtually no difference other than the shape. And the inferior specs. Access to the controls is very similar, resolutions are similar, prices are similar. So I guess it gets back to Torpedo's original post...it's all in how it looks. You're not "cool" if you have the Teletubby camera.
> ...


The new contour 2plus has Bluetooth to your phone so you don't need to have a screen on the device.  The shape facilitates goggle strap mounting, keeps it off the top of your head which I think means less bashing the camera on lifts, and in the trees. Can also side mount with an adhesive mount easily. 

My understanding is that the new gopro 3 is a better camera but the contour 2 plus is at least as good as the gopro 2. So you're a half step behind gopro in picture quality but there ate other advantages from the shape and Bluetooth link to smartphone.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Lamps said:


> The new contour 2plus has Bluetooth to your phone so you don't need to have a screen on the device. The shape facilitates goggle strap mounting, keeps it off the top of your head which I think means less bashing the camera on lifts, and in the trees. Can also side mount with an adhesive mount easily.
> 
> My understanding is that the new gopro 3 is a better camera but the contour 2 plus is at least as good as the gopro 2. So you're a half step behind gopro in picture quality but there ate other advantages from the shape and Bluetooth link to smartphone.


All versions of the GoPro 3 (Black, Silver, White) have built-in wi-fi so it's compatible with the smartphone app. The LCD BacPac is still an option, but not necessary.

I definitely agree the shape and mounting of the Contour is much less obtrusive and retarded looking. However, as you yourself agree, the GoPro is the better camera. So in the end, after demoing both in real life and comparing specs on paper, I went with a GoPro. Doing otherwise seems like the equivalent of buying a board based on colors/graphics instead of specs.


----------

